
Review My Startup Idea: AddMee.io - erichpark
Hi HackerNews, I am a first time poster, long time lurker. I built something, or better yet am building something called AddMee!<p>Do you ever need that last person for your T-Mobile Friends and Family Plan? Or just have extra space on that streaming plan? I have your solution: AddMee. Its a digital marketplace to sign up for your favorite services, with your favorite people.<p>I am looking for your feedback, I know that HackerNews is the best place to ask these sorts of questions, looking for the brutally honest feedback.<p>Get invited to our private beta, launching in a few months: www.addmee.io!
======
brudgers
Legal: might be an idea that may violate terms and conditions of the sort of
services it targets.

Business: without substantial cash reserves require to play market maker, it
will probably be hard to create a liquid market where buyers have a good
chance of obtaining the service the want and sellers have a good chance of
finding a willing buyer.

Prototype: I'd rather see something without a few more months of polish today,
than sign up for a for an announcement. Or I'd prefer a link to the alpha over
providing an email.

Good luck.

~~~
erichpark
Awesome, thanks for the reply!

Legal: I am definitely looking into this. I have definitely consulted some
people to see where I can go with this.

Business: At this point, AddMee wouldn't provide the funds to purchase new
plans, instead provide the admin and members to facilitate the purchase.

Prototype: I hit this chicken and egg problem as well, but I wanted to
validate the idea before building.

~~~
brudgers
On the legal side, this isn't in the same sort of gray area as ride sharing or
house sharing. In those cases the interested parties were governments and
their processes more or less amounted to obtaining injunctions or fines after
lengthy pseudo-judicial and judicial processes. T-mobile can just terminate
service and let the subscriber arbitrate later.

Without a market maker standing behind transactions, it will be hard to
establish trust. What assurance to buyers have that they will get a slot in a
family plan? What assurance do sellers have that the buyer will make regular
payments, not go over cap, or use the service for something illegal? More
importantly, without a market maker role, how will AddMee collect a fee?

For this, a website isn't a prototype, some form of a market is because that's
what validates the idea in terms of meaningful functionality.

------
wingerlang
I don't understand. If I want to sign up with my family or friend to
something, I would trust/know them enough to just talk about them. What this
service does I have no idea.

> Do you ever need that last person for your T-Mobile Friends and Family Plan?

Does it imply strangers getting on the plans? The "escrow" part of the landing
page would make sense, but who would do that? I wouldn't.

> Need a new friends and family plan?

I don't understand this, who looks for plans? It seems like people would
rather look for services, and /then/ look for plans if the service seems good
enough - not the other way around.

------
bbcbasic
I like it. I have a use case where I get a free coffee on the coffee app if
someone else signs up (as do they). I'd like to post my code on your site to
get a few more free coffees.

Another use case of this would be the free accounts you get with Office 360.

